# Our Saddle Cows



## Premier Longhorns (Dec 11, 2013)

This is Premier Astoria. She is a 5 year old Texas Longhorn cow that rides like a horse but raises calves instead of foals! ;-)


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Dec 11, 2013)

This is 6 year old Premier Preference, another Texas Longhorn Saddle Cow/Brood Cow and she is a sweet as can be.


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is a very smart Texas Longhorn heifer named Premier Exxonna, she rides English and western, jumps over raised cavaletti, does trail class obstacles and has been started in working cattle. She is pretty special! <3


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh man! I love this!


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Dec 11, 2013)

We <3 our cows (and steers and calves and bulls)! Visit us at www.premierlonghorns.com/RidingLonghorns.html


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Although, you can't ship cows to Canada, can you?


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Dec 11, 2013)

Actually, we have sold 2 saddle trained steers to Alberta a few years ago!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 11, 2013)

This is the coolest post I have seen on here in a while.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 11, 2013)

Premier Longhorns said:


> Actually, we have sold 2 saddle trained steers to Alberta a few years ago!


Really? Wow!


----------



## Andrei (Dec 16, 2013)

This is nice and reminds me of my childhood when my uncle used to put me bareback on his cow walking back from pasture. 
Never tried it as an adult.


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Dec 16, 2013)

So nice to bring back happy memories! However as an adult, you sure can ride a saddle trained bovine! Longhorns especially, are very smart and athletic. Properly trained and handled with kindness, they become docile and eager to please and bond with the persons who love and care for them! Here are some photos of our bull "TR"


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2014)

Great to see you here !  I am getting a steer in Oct, I am very impressed with your cows riding. I have seen your website. Until then the only riding Longhorns I knew of were Darols down in Ohio.  His granddaughter Kara I think will be riding soon.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh man, forgot about the saddle cows until I saw the pictures scrolling across the top.
Very cool.


----------



## Chytka (Mar 19, 2015)

I always told my mom you could ride cows, she never listened!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 7, 2015)

Just saw one of these photos at the top of the forums home page and oh my gosh...I wish this thread was still active and full of photos.


----------



## Kusanar (Jun 13, 2016)

How hard are they to train? Similar to a horse? I would imagine maybe a little easier since cows are a little more calm and level headed, so unless you REALLY spook them or hurt them I would imagine they stay with all 4's on the ground.


----------



## TAH (Jun 13, 2016)

Kusanar said:


> How hard are they to train? Similar to a horse? I would imagine maybe a little easier since cows are a little more calm and level headed, so unless you REALLY spook them or hurt them I would imagine they stay with all 4's on the ground.


I don't know of anyone but I am sure you could email the guy thru his website and he could answer your questions.


----------



## cteague (May 31, 2017)

Wow. Never saw this before. Know its old post but so cool!


----------

